
City of Spies - lemaudit
https://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/2020/05/21/chinese-espionage/
======
4cao
As an aside, Lisbon was considered the "City of Spies" during World War 2:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portugal_during_World_War_II#E...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portugal_during_World_War_II#Espionage)

